# Dawes - are they really that bad?



## JonoB (31 Oct 2008)

My LBS guy tells me that reps for Dawes are getting hammered by the cyleshop owners at the moment. Apparently bikes are being bought at one spec. and turning up with another, spokes are breaking on brand new bikes, etc. Quality control issues??? Who owns them these days?

This sounds a bit like the British Car Industry disease here........

Does any body have any inside information?


----------



## Anthony (31 Oct 2008)

All I can comment on is my own dawes galaxy. I got it new this year and have cycled to the south of spain with it. I had no problems what so ever, it was a joy to ride.


----------



## Kirstie (31 Oct 2008)

Never had any problem with mine, but I got it frame only ex demo and did my own build. The frames are made in Cambodia but I don't know where they are put together.


----------



## Chris James (31 Oct 2008)

My 2006 Audax has been faultless - with the exception of a cracked wheel rim that was replaced with no bother - as well as a beautiful ride.

Mine says it is made in Taiwan on it. I assumed that referred to the frame rather than (just?) the bike.

I suppose they have used various frame builders over the years. I recall seeing a Galaxy in my LBS about three years ago that had Fort stickers on it, so presumably they were making the frames then.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Oct 2008)

I love my Galaxy 2007 , I call him 'Shinto'. It has got me around East Anglia, N>S Germany and into Switzerland & Then it did N>S France all fully loaded up with camping rig etc. In France I had absoluty ZERO mechanical issues and in Germany I had a few busted spokes due to cobblestones and town curbs.

However whilst the bile is fine, the after sales from Dawes is appalling. The really dont care at all. my impression is that they simply act as importer of ready built bikes from the far east...they dont seem to have any inclination to look after you once you have one of the bikes. My local Dawes serviceing dealer is useless...not to mention a ripoff merchant. 

Shame .


----------



## simoncc (31 Oct 2008)

JonoB said:


> My LBS guy tells me that reps for Dawes are getting hammered by the cyleshop owners at the moment. Apparently bikes are being bought at one spec. and turning up with another, spokes are breaking on brand new bikes, etc. Quality control issues??? Who owns them these days?
> 
> This sounds a bit like the British Car Industry disease here........
> 
> Does any body have any inside information?



These sound exactly like the problems I had with my 1997 Dawes Audax. It was a mess, and the forks were badly out of true. My 2004 Ultra Galaxy has been superb though with no problems at all. It is a superb bike.

Sounds like the old problems are back.


----------



## LondonCommuter (31 Oct 2008)

I'm very happy with my Galaxy that I bought in July, though I was surprised to need a new cassette and chain after only a 1000 miles, though this was probably a combination of not cleaning the chain enough to start with and riding it hard. My LBS where I bought it say that they only sell the Galaxy because they have had so many problems in recent years with the cheaper models so this does bear out what people are saying.


----------



## dudi (1 Nov 2008)

I had a dawes explorer hybrid once. I had no prolems with it.

The only time it broke was when i had an argument with a lorry. but it was the forks, front wheel and handlebars that broke. 

No broken spokes though...


----------



## Domestique (1 Nov 2008)

JonoB said:


> My LBS guy tells me that reps for Dawes are getting hammered by the cyleshop owners at the moment. Apparently bikes are being bought at one spec. and turning up with another, spokes are breaking on brand new bikes, etc. Quality control issues??? Who owns them these days?
> 
> This sounds a bit like the British Car Industry disease here........
> 
> Does any body have any inside information?




When we where looking for a new tourer we had our hearts set on a Galaxy, untill we talked to the LBS (a Dawes dealer).
Five year warranty on steel frames now, which was a lifetime warranty. 
A £1000 for us is a lot of money and a five years on a £1000 bike just didnt sound good 
In the end we got a Ridgeback Panorama

http://www.dawescycles.com/dawes/warrenty-information.htm


----------



## LondonCommuter (1 Nov 2008)

But what's the Ridgeback warranty for comparison? And does it really mean anything? Most of a bike (drivetrain etc.) is subject to wear and tear and even the frame is going to depend on how you treat it. Moreover, if there is a genuine manufacturing fault the Sale of Good Act etc. applies


----------



## Domestique (2 Nov 2008)

AFAIK the warranty on the ridgeback frame is a lifetime. 
Plus the lbs is one I have been using for over twenty years and I have to say I have found them most trustworthy in that time. 
It was on their (lbs) recommendation I steered clear of the Dawes, we really wanted a Galaxy. It was a comment I took to be said in a good customer/shop relationship, even if it meant I might take my money elsewhere.


----------



## MarkF (2 Nov 2008)

Domestique said:


> It was a comment I took to be said in a good customer/shop relationship, even if it meant I might take my money elsewhere.



Frankly, I'd think I was dealing with a complete fruitcake. Is this true? Your local LBS, a DAWES dealer recommended you *not* to buy a Dawes 

Shame to read about Dawes, I am on my third Discovery, they have been great and suffered a lot of abuse with nothing failing although because I have had no failures I don't have experience of other equivalents, say Sirrus's or FX's.

Have to admit to wondering why Dawes never get recommended when the popular request for decent hybird keeps appearing.


----------



## Danny (2 Nov 2008)

Dawes bikes haven't been made in the UK for years, and while they may still be designed in the UK, they are really not that different from any other bike importer. 

I personally take the complaints about poor quality with a pinch of salt, and suspect that the real reason is that Dawes are struggling to compete with other suppliers.

My LBS sells both Dawes and Ridgebacks, but provides much more shop space for the latter. I believe this is because Ridgeback have a better range of good value "urban hybrid" type bikes which seem to be what sells at the moment - and possibly because the LBS gets a better deal from Ridgeback.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2008)

I do wonder how long Dawes will survive. Once a great name in bicycles that somehow have lost the plot in recent years. The Galaxy is still a great touring bike, but faces some damn tough competition in (if you'll excuse me) the less glamorous "Touring" market. Its Audax bike is OK, but still seems 'dated' compared to others offerings, somehow even their top-end bikes have a look of a bit of cost-cutting here and there. The Kara Kum is a great if often overlooked bike as is the Horizon. 
The Hybrids are fine if unexceptional, they have no MTB heritage and their road bikes are past their sell-by date.
To add insult to injury, their website's a joke.
I'm a big fan of Dawes, but I'm getting worried...


----------



## Domestique (3 Nov 2008)

> Frankly, I'd think I was dealing with a complete fruitcake. *Is this true?* Your local LBS, a DAWES dealer recommended you *not* to buy a Dawes



No, of cause it isnt true, I am a habitual lier and thought I would post it as I have got nothing else to worry about!


----------



## Cathryn (3 Nov 2008)

We have a dawes supergalaxy which my husband rides and he had no real issues on our tour this summer apart from silly little things like the handlebar stoppers (the plastic bits at the end) coming off.


----------



## sadjack (3 Nov 2008)

Strange that Cathryn. I remember when I bought my Galaxy you posted to say your hubby had the same.

And the only thing I have had go wrong are the bar ends coming out and getting lost!

I really like my Galaxy but they do seem to suffer from a brand image problem with the name Dawes.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Nov 2008)

What's going on with the bar ends then? How weird!


----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2008)

Cathryn said:


> What's going on with the bar ends then? How weird!



Same on my Audax. They're the only things I've replaced


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2008)

sadjack said:


> Strange that Cathryn. I remember when I bought my Galaxy you posted to say your hubby had the same.
> 
> And the only thing I have had go wrong are the bar ends coming out and getting lost!
> 
> I really like my Galaxy but they do seem to suffer from a brand image problem with the name Dawes.



Don't get me wrong, The Galaxy IS a good bike, in days gone-by they were the tourer against which all others were judged. As an off-the shelf tourer, commuter distance bike they're still good, but these days you can get semi-bespoke tourers from the likes of Thorn and Hewitts, spend a few dollars more then you're nearly into Roberts, Mercian territory et al where the level of service and choice of componentry is IMO better thought through compared to buying a stock Galaxy in your local LBS.

I hope Dawes and the Galaxy roll-on into the next millenia, but Dawes needs somebody who can sort it's higher-end product range out. I think at the cheaper end of the market they're doing OK. Maybe they need a range of classic steel road orientated bikes, and more options on the Galaxies something different from all the Alu stuff out there.


----------



## just jim (4 Nov 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> I hope Dawes and the Galaxy roll-on into the next millenia, but Dawes needs somebody who can sort it's higher-end product range out. I think at the cheaper end of the market they're doing OK. Maybe they need a range of classic steel road orientated bikes, and more options on the Galaxies something different from all the Alu stuff out there.



Perhaps something like the Koga Signature series; build the Galaxy online, choose a colour, add the personal touch!


----------



## simoncc (5 Nov 2008)

I think Dawes could be suffering because their standard tourers are not that popular any more. Touring bikes are deeply unfashionable and the few people who do buy them tend to be older and affluent. These people are easily tempted by bespoke bikes such as the Hewitt or oddities like Thorns. They don't want a bog standard tourer, which is a shame because they are good bikes at a good price.

It'll be sad to see the Dawes tourers go, just as it was sad to see the excellent Raleigh tourers go ten years or so ago. Anyone wanting a touring bike then will have to buy from a specialist supplier, and in my opinion those bikes are overpriced for what you get.


----------



## mickle (6 Nov 2008)

They have some serious issues do Dawes. 

The 07 Mojave frame was suspension ready but came fitted with a standard length fork resulting in a too low BB and poor handling as the steering geometry was all out of wack.
Piss poor mudguards whose pathetic plastic retaining clips would detach at the slightest provocation.

The Ladies Red Feather 17" was made in a different factory from the 19", although superficially the same bike every component was different but the bizzare thing was a two inch difference in BB height. Why two different factories? F knows but it can only make quality assurance more difficult to manage. The difference in BB height comes down to poor communication with the factory.

The replacement for the Red Feather came with a front basket which was completely incompatible with an ergonomically acceptable handlebar and brake lever set-up.

A few months ago I wandered in to a shop an old friend of mine mechanics in, noticed a Dawes leaning up and asked if he had experienced any issues with them. Cue a long rant about their quality control.


----------



## MarkF (7 Nov 2008)

Despite all this, I have had zero problems/failures with three Discoveries so am sticking with the buggers, just bought my first tourer,a 2001 Dawes Horizon.


----------



## John Ponting (7 Nov 2008)

mark, purely out of interest, and because I read it earlier, why are you on your 3rd Discovery ? Over what period ? Over how many miles ? I still have a handbuilt frame and wheels that I bought in 1985. Don't use it very often but it is still hanging up with air in the tyres ready to ride at a moment.


----------



## MarkF (7 Nov 2008)

Hi John, I started out when over 40 on a well used second hand 201, got the bug & treated myself to a new one, that was stolen. I bought a 501 with the insurance money and am very happy with it, I will keep it for many years. I do mainly rough canal towpath riding but regularly do 50 road miles trips to Skipton and it handles both terrains fine for me.

I am a plodder and I'd like to keep the 501 mint, hence the Horizon for the winter riding when the canal is just too muddy to use the 501.


----------



## John Ponting (7 Nov 2008)

Thanks mark.

Bit like me although I was a returnee who can give you 20 years start

Bought a Scott sub30, stolen from locked shed within first week, replaced by a Scott sub20. Has given excellent service on and off road, canals, Sustrans etc. Bought a modern TREK road bike for summer fun. Sold an 80's track bike but kept an 80's road bike.


----------



## hackbike 6 (8 Nov 2008)

Within the first 67 miles on my Dawes Audax2006 my back wheel spokes all came loose,very strange.Didn't get a refund from the shop although I didn't ask...apart from that the bike has been very reliable.


----------



## Tony (9 Nov 2008)

My Dawes is one of the first Galaxies with bar-end shifters. Apart from the racks, frame, brakes and levers, the rest of the bike is totally changed. I have ridden it many, many thousands of miles, with no problems that haven't come from wear and tear. It is one of my best-ever purchases.


----------



## LondonCommuter (9 Nov 2008)

Tony, Good to hear something positive about Dawes as the proud owner of a 4 month old galaxy. So how old is it and how much use do you reckon its seen?


----------



## Tony (9 Nov 2008)

It is about16 or 17 years old and gods know how many miles. At least 40k miles on it, I would guess. Been through a series of computers and keep forgetting to load the old mileage. Current computer is two and a half years old and has just under 11k on it.


----------



## mickle (9 Nov 2008)

Dawes (like every other brand) use several different factories to produce their range of bikes. Since the Galaxy doesn't change much from year to year it would surprise me if they couldn't maintain quality control. There's no question that whoever manufactures and assembles their lugged frames does a good job but further down the range the quality appears to have dropped substantially. last year they were sending a brand new BB with some models because the factory fitted ones were so poor. It looks to me like poor communication with the factories.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Nov 2008)

...they are great bikes...I just got in from a great 40k loop on my galaxy in the wind and greyness...I felt great riding it...it was smoothe, fast and handles superbly in the wet as well..today it was my ride of choice over the new Bianchi...says a bit I reckon.

My gripe is not with the bike...just the poor attitude of Dawes towards after sales care in my experience.


----------



## dawesboz (11 Nov 2008)

Fechin hell, i have a horizon which i have absolutely hammered over the last year and its still great. I commute every day on it (6 miles each way) and do at least one 50k run a week on the mother in addition i have seen a fair bit of Scotland this year on it with nae bother. I just joined this here forum to try and track down a good super galaxy frame ... so if any one is punting one give me a shout.


----------



## Nigeyy (11 Nov 2008)

I bought a Dawes Sardar (a 26" wheel Galaxy frameset with disc tabs?) frame off ebay (got it shipped to the States, so it was a little nerve racking) but since I paid about 100 quid for it including shipping, I figured it was worth a gamble. Now obviously I built it up with my own components, but I have to say I love the frame -welds, design, paint job all seem very up to snuff. I think I read somewhere the Sardar frame was made in the Czech Republic.

It is really nice to have a touring frame with discs and 26" wheels, and for it to be a little unique (well, at least over here as Dawes aren't sold in shops). It's a purchase I've always felt good about. It takes pride of place in my collection of bikes.


----------



## indiana jones (12 Nov 2008)

Tony said:


> It is about16 or 17 years old and gods know how many miles. At least 40k miles on it, I would guess. Been through a series of computers and keep forgetting to load the old mileage. Current computer is two and a half years old and has just under 11k on it.



Do what I do (if you want),at certain dates put your mileage into your phone as a note on the calender.That's what I do as a backup.


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2008)

I've had an Ultra Galaxy for 3 years and done a few thosand miles of loaded touring on it. I have had a couple of slightly disturbing spoke problems but nothing else.


----------



## simoncc (12 Nov 2008)

rich p said:


> I've had an Ultra Galaxy for 3 years and done a few thosand miles of loaded touring on it. I have had a couple of slightly disturbing spoke problems but nothing else.




My 2004 Ultra Galaxy has been OK too. Fast on the road when unloaded, a good tourer and even a passable off road bike.


----------



## bleakanddivine (18 Nov 2008)

Hi
Here's a photo of my Super Galaxy, bought in 1981 after I left college for £257.50.

That summer I toured England on it with a mate who had also bought one. In the first 10 days or so we were each breaking a spoke or so a day. We cut short the tour and cycled to the Dawes factory in Birmingham. We rode into their nice clean executive-looking foyer in sweaty touring kit with dusty pannier-laden bikes and harangued them about the problem. After all they were top of the range touring bikes and the back wheels couldn't cope with carrying a little bit of weight on reasonable UK roads. At the time there had just been a story in the national press about a couple of blokes who were going round the world on Super Galaxies - I wonder how their back wheels fared. 

Anyway. the Dawes service then was excellent. They put together a couple of 40-spoke rear wheels for us there and then, no charge, and gave us a guided tour round the factory while we waited, so we saw the frames being put together and sprayed, the wheels being laced etc etc. Never broken a spoke since. 

The bike is pretty much as it was then - 531 DB, Brooks B17, Sun Tour Cyclone, TA cranks, Weinmann centre-pulls, Campag hubs, SR stem, Maillard skewers. 

Jonathan


----------



## jimboalee (18 Nov 2008)

1981 eh. Your freebie wheels might have been built by Mr Steve Thornhill.


----------

